# Phragmipedium Darlene Thompson



## Djthomp28 (Jul 30, 2020)

This is Phrag Spot On x klotzschianum. This is not my most colorful clone but I like it.
I was really having trouble photographing it. Between my improper staking, form, and the color, it took a few times to get close to right.


----------



## KateL (Jul 30, 2020)

Beautiful!
Plus I am a fan of the name and its namesake.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 30, 2020)

Very nice! The delicate coloration is really attractive.


----------



## abax (Jul 30, 2020)

The dorsal and petals look a tad wonky, but the color is wonderful. I can
forgive this Phrag. anything, any time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 31, 2020)

very pretty flower


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 31, 2020)

Love the color!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice result. Interesting how dominant that P. klotzschianum pouch is in this hybrid.


----------



## PeteM (Jul 31, 2020)

Fantastic, I picked up one of these seedlings from Bill, still waiting for the bloom.. I've always wondered what to expect! Thanks for sharing. I Can't Wait.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2020)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 31, 2020)

Which is closest to true color, the outdoor or indoor photos? I think the color outdoors is awesome but have a feeling that the indoor colors are truer. Either way, a very attractive flower.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 3, 2020)

Paphluvr said:


> Which is closest to true color, the outdoor or indoor photos? I think the color outdoors is awesome but have a feeling that the indoor colors are truer. Either way, a very attractive flower.


You are correct. The inside color is closer to the true color. 

Thanks All!


----------



## blondie (Aug 6, 2020)

I really like this, lovely colour and such an intresting shape to


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 6, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 7, 2020)

HA!!!! i just realized i have you in my greenhouse... welcome aboard


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 8, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> HA!!!! i just realized i have you in my greenhouse... welcome aboard


Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2020)

I picked one up from Bill yesterday.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

Here is another clone. I was hoping it would open more, but it looks like this is the final form. This is the second or third time it's bloomed.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hopefully my third one will bloom soon. Then I can compare all three.


----------



## KateL (Oct 26, 2020)

I located one I received - before it was so famously named - and recently ordered another one! Can’t wait for them to bloom!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

KateL said:


> I located one I received - before it was so famously named - and recently ordered another one! Can’t wait for them to bloom!!!


Please let me know how the bloom! I am very excited to see how yours turn out.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice, but not as nice as the original. Going to miss seeing you guys now that the 2021 MOS Palm Sunday show has been cancelled.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Nice, but not as nice as the original. Going to miss seeing you guys now that the 2021 MOS Palm Sunday show has been cancelled.


Oh no... I had not heard the MOS Palm Sunday show has already been cancelled. We will miss seeing you too! 
Are any shows being postponed over canceled?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 27, 2020)

There are probably a lot more that have been, or will be cancelled until there's an effective COVID vaccine. Hopefully, this thing will eventually come under control and things will get back to normal.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! That's a nice clump. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 28, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Oh no... I had not heard the MOS Palm Sunday show has already been cancelled. We will miss seeing you too!
> Are any shows being postponed over canceled?


Just recently got notice that the Paph Forum in DC end of Jan, has been as well. Makes me very sad.


----------



## KateL (Oct 28, 2020)

And the Paph Guild meeting that was set for Hilo in 2021 . . .


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Just recently got notice that the Paph Forum in DC end of Jan, has been as well. Makes me very sad.



Yes, in person PF cancelled. I believe the host orchid society is looking to see if there is enough interest for a "virtual" event.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 28, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, in person PF cancelled. I believe the host orchid society is looking to see if there is enough interest for a "virtual" event.


I voted for an virtual session. Hopefully, there will be enough interest in a virtual option!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2020)

Pretty much all orchid shows, etc have been cancelled, I hope.


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 29, 2020)

So sad about Washington. As a new grower was looking forward to it and meeting Sam.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2021)

Color intensity seems to be all over the place. HAHA. This was in low bud when my greenhouse dipped into the low 40's for a few days when I ran out of gas. Usually it only goes down to 50F.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 27, 2021)

MorandiWine said:


> Color intensity seems to be all over the place. HAHA. This was in low bud when my greenhouse dipped into the low 40's for a few days when I ran out of gas. Usually it only goes down to 50F.


That is one of the best I have seen. Nicely done!!


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 27, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> This is Phrag Spot On x klotzschianum. This is not my most colorful clone but I like it.
> I was really having trouble photographing it. Between my improper staking, form, and the color, it took a few times to get close to right.
> View attachment 21511
> View attachment 21512
> ...


Very nice, I like the pouch!!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2021)

Love the Phrag., but I love your springer buddy more.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 28, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> That is one of the best I have seen. Nicely done!!


Is this cross your namesake?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 28, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Is this cross your namesake?


It is. When I bloomed it from flask, I emailed Bill Goldner to share it a picture. Surprisingly, I was the first person to bloom it. At least the first he was aware of.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 29, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> It is. When I bloomed it from flask, I emailed Bill Goldner to share it a picture. Surprisingly, I was the first person to bloom it. At least the first he was aware of.


Fantastic. I'm adding your name to my tag.


----------

